# Menopause amd sex



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

My wife has been dealing with menopause for a couple of years. She still gets hot flashes and believes she's still going through the symptoms (she never complains so it's hard to know sometimes how she's physically feeling). We still have an active incredible sex life (usually every night). But she has admitted to me that she doesn't orgasm as often as she used to (she used to be multi orgasmic) and it's harder for her to get there (most times she just can't even after more than an hour). She insists that it doesn't interfere with her desire for sex in any way but she admits she misses the days when she would orgasm every time. Any women here have any advice I could give her that would help her to get back her mojo?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Your wife is most likely sufferent from the usual hormonal lows of menopause. If she can find a doctor who will test her hormone levels for estrogine, testosterone and progesterone.

There are also hormone creams available at stores like Wild Oats that have the hormones... usually from plant sources. I've used a progestrone cream before. It made a world of difference.

She should not just accetp this as her fate.


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

lucky you!


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Your wife is most likely sufferent from the usual hormonal lows of menopause. If she can find a doctor who will test her hormone levels for estrogine, testosterone and progesterone.
> 
> There are also hormone creams available at stores like Wild Oats that have the hormones... usually from plant sources. I've used a progestrone cream before. It made a world of difference.
> 
> She should not just accetp this as her fate.


Thanks for the info. I told my wife and she's looking on Amazon.com right now. She said she read where DHEA has also helped some people. Do you have any experience with that?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Beowulf said:


> Thanks for the info. I told my wife and she's looking on Amazon.com right now. She said she read where DHEA has also helped some people. Do you have any experience with that?


I know that DHEA can make a big difference as well. But mostly i know of guys using it. One of my brothers and a brother-in-law have used it. They were both very depressed.. by brother due to his divorce and health problems. My brother-in-law due to the murder of his adult daughter. It really helped to pull both of them out of the depression and get them back into living their lives. But I have not used it for female libido issues. It's definately worth a try.


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

EleGirl,

Thanks for the progesterone cream suggestion. My wife started using it three days ago and says she already feels much better. I also bought her several of Dr. Lee's books for good measure.


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

WAO this is really a new thing for me but ain't not married yet.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I was just telling my husband today that I need to get some progesterone cream. I get WICKED PMS since entering pre-menopause. I am also finding it harder to orgasm.

I love Dr Lee. His books have fantastic info in them.


----------

